# Sugarloaf- April 17th



## Skimaine4ever (Apr 18, 2005)

*Date(s) Skied: * April 17th

*Resort or Ski Area: * Sugarloaf- 

*Conditions: * Packed Powder, Corn,  Spring Conditions

*Trip Report: *  I was expecting it to be good, but I never expected it to be as good as it was.  When we rounded O' my gosh corner, the entire mountain was covered you couldnt see a single bare spot.  We quickly put on our gear and we were off.

We started out on the Superquad with a run on Hayburner it was all midwinter packed powder untill you got to Candy Side which was soft spring corn.  The upper 3/4's of the mountain were all packed powder and powder untill around 11:00 and maybe 12:00 at the very top.  We skied most all the runs off the superquad(none of which had any bare spots) and decieded to go to the top.  We did a few runs from the top and then went for King Pine.  King Pine was incredible, there was hardly anyone there and there was some soft bumps and tons of snow.  Haulback and Ramdown were both great.  Now it was time for lunch at the Bag.  We headed back out at about 1:15 and the snow was still sweet.  We skied off SPillway and Superquad for the rest of the day.  We also played around in the New halfpipe for awhile.   

It was probobly my best day of skiing this year if not ever.  There was seriously only 2 or 3 barespots on the whole montain.  Even the Natural snow trails and glades had at least a 8-15" base left.  I have a binch of pictures and will post them either later tonight or tommorow.


----------



## Greg (Apr 18, 2005)

Skimaine4ever said:
			
		

> I have a binch of pictures and will post them either later tonight or tommorow.


Yes! Please do.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 18, 2005)

Skimaine4ever said:
			
		

> ...It was probobly my best day of skiing this year...



Patience is a virtue...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like they will have snow in june. :blink:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 19, 2005)

Great report.  Alot of snow left just not much time. I would love to get back for 1 more day up there.  Just does not work out.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Apr 19, 2005)

Here is the link to the pictures, some of them are a little blury.  But you can still see how much snow they have  http://hermonmountain-me.4t.com/photo3.html

Enjoy.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 23, 2005)

I was just reading a report on firsttracksonline about someone who skied at Sugarloaf on friday. I can't believe how negative this guy is about one of the best ski areas in New England.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 24, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I was just reading a report on firsttracksonline about someone who skied at Sugarloaf on friday. I can't believe how negative this guy is about one of the best ski areas in New England.


ya i saw that 2, i cant believe you could say that about the loaf


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 24, 2005)

It's amazing that he could judge Sugarloaf with just one ski day at the place. I could hardly beleive that he wanted to leave after skiing there for only 3 1/2 hours :roll:  :roll: Unless the snow conditions were really horrendous, there is pleanty of terrain to keep anyone happy.

Sugarloaf is surely not a HILL.

Reading that just made me  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 25, 2005)

I am still fighting with this guy, trying to defend Sugarloaf, this guy is really an idiot.


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am still fighting with this guy, trying to defend Sugarloaf, this guy is really an idiot.



Take it from this Hunter guy...
There's no defending what gapers think suck...

I now defend Hunter from the point of defending the businesses trying to surviove in a ski town...  They don't need people blasting the mountain..


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 25, 2005)

Have you read this guys report abount Sugarloaf? Maybe I take it to personally, but it really makes me  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: to read a review like that.

Personally, I love Hunter especially Hunter West  
What do you think about all the on mountain development going on, is it good or bad?


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> What do you think about all the on mountain development going on, is it good or bad?



Developement will ultimatley create more terrain on Hunter West...  And a day lodge over there too..
It's years away - but I'm psyched!!!

I stay away from the Sugarbush thing.. It's too ugly even for me...


----------



## Greg (Apr 25, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Have you read this guys report abount Sugarloaf? Maybe I take it to personally, but it really makes me  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: to read a review like that.


I backed you up...


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 25, 2005)

THANK YOU     

I just cannot stand to see the mountain get ripped apart like that, and I like you have had some poor ski conditions there (including a major icestorm)and still left with


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 25, 2005)

DMC:

Did you see my older pictures of Hunter from 1994?
What ever became of the old summit double chair?

The one thing that I would really like to see at Hunter, is new/more efficent lifts on the west side.


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> DMC:
> 
> Did you see my older pictures of Hunter from 1994?
> What ever became of the old summit double chair?
> ...



I'm not sure what happened to the chair.. I THINK it went to South America..
The old G chair got moved to Hunter One..

The plan is to put a chair where the X line is...  Hunter MAY HAVE already ordered it..  Or at least that's the rumour going around..


----------

